# Tamil: China



## Lotfi MA

Hello everyone!

Could some one please tel me what is the name of *China* in Tamil language.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Whodunit

Wikipedia suggests "*சீனா*" (My attempt on its pronunciation would be "_Ciinnnaa_", but a native's confirmation would be of great help).


----------



## panjabigator

Shaloo is the only one of this forum (that I know) that is familiar with Tamil...I will pass this message on too her!


----------



## shaloo

Thanks for the information Sean.

Hi all!
Well, China was earlier pronounced as CHEENA........but these days, I'm told everyone is pronouncing it as "CHINA" (as it is).

Shaloo


----------



## Lotfi MA

Whodunit, Panjabigator, Shaloo!

I am very grateful to you dear youths for your kind participations.​Still, If anybody else (Tamil native) be able to further confirm the original name/pronunciation, this would be appreciated.


----------



## Whodunit

panjabigator said:
			
		

> Shaloo is the only one of this forum (that I know) that is familiar with Tamil...I will pass this message on too her!


 
There are many other members in this forum who are familiar with Tamil, but they don't seem to be so active.

By the way, Shaloo, was the spelling *சீனா* correct? And what about my attempt on the reading? I just put together:

*ச* = ca
*ீ* = ii
*ன* = nnna
*ா* = aa

I'd appreciate corrections.


----------



## linguist786

Whodunit said:
			
		

> *ச* = ca
> *ீ* = ii
> *ன* = nnna
> *ா* = aa
> 
> I'd appreciate corrections.


The first one isn't "ca" (like in "cat") but an unaspirated "cha" (just like the Gujarati ચ and the Hindi च)


----------



## starsiege

Lotfi MA said:


> Still, If anybody else (Tamil native) be able to further confirm the original name/pronunciation, this would be appreciated.


 
I'm Tamil and yes, I can confirm it's Ciinaa, as posted ealier


----------



## Lotfi MA

Thank you very much starsiege for the confirmation.


----------



## siddusom

starsiege said:


> im Tamil and yes, i can confirm its Ciinaa , as posted ealier


Well, a little late, but I believe it is pronounced
chi (as in child) inna
chii-naaa

In Tamil, nadu for sure,
I'm native speaker of Tamil nadu.
There are differences between Srilankans and Indian Tamils.


----------



## Lotfi MA

Still, great information Siddusom!
Thank you very much indeed.


----------

